# Fishn the Rain



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Did some fishn on Saturday in the rain with my boys. Camped at a lake SE of Fargo about an hour we had never been to. Caught this one and drove back to camp for the wife to snap a few pictures before we let it go. My five year old shed a few tears when we were letting it go...doesn't quite understand the whole releasing fish thing yet. 27" er


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish :beer:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet fish! Tell him I said congrats on the great release. :beer:


----------

